# Possible mule colt



## gdharvey (Jul 1, 2012)

Well, my mare is getting preg checked on Friday. There were on studs at my mares previous boarding facility and we moved her in February and there is a donkey behind us that is intact (they can't get close enough I don't think unless he can get into our pasture) and even then she shouldn't be showing milk this early. But if for some reason she is pregnant with a mule colt, how much do they go for? Or can we even give them away? Help? I play polo, I have absolutely no use for a mule :/ not that they aren't cute but that's one more mouth to feed.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

How about you see if she is even preggo before you go trying to sell the foal. just a thought. If she was WITH studs before, why on earth would you think it was the donkey? Why on earth did you keep her with studs in the first place?

Get the vet check and then come back.


----------



## gdharvey (Jul 1, 2012)

Wow actually I meant no studs, my phone switched it to on. And because I like to prepare for the future is why I am only ASKING. I am not set up for a foal and have no experience with them, so I have no business having them. I only assume it was the donkeys because she has never been with a stud. Thanks for off putting me to this forum with your rudeness. If you have no advice I would recommend you not even post. I hope you never need advice and someone so ignorant as you would comment. Although I assume you are the type of equestrian owner that knows everything. Buh bye...


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I think smrobs poses valid points, even if you dont like the way she phrased it.

Instead of returning snark for perceived snark, you could have responded more neutrally. 

This is, however, the internet. what you put out, anyone can respond to. And Smrobs, btw, doesn't generally stroke me as "ignorant".

to answer your question, you may get a few hundred for a mule weanling....plan for 6 months of mom time beforw you can wean, and vaccinea, and vet care. so if she is knocked up, and you're reaponsible, you probably won't make a profit.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Did I miss something? Are Franknbeans and smrobs the same person?
OP if you moved the horse in Feb and she is showing a bag and milk now she was bred before you moved her not after. If she were bred by the donk Feb/March when she was moved she'd only be 4 or 5 months along. Get the vet out have her preg checked and go from there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think demon meant F&B, Qtr. She and Robs definitely aren't the same person.

OP, although Frank was blunt she was hardly rude, especially since your first post made it appear as if your mare had been out with horse stallions before being exposed to the donkey. Her advice is good regardless; have the mare vet checked for pregnancy before you start worrying about whether or not she's carrying a foal, mule or otherwise.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

gdharvey said:


> Wow actually I meant no studs, my phone switched it to on. And because I like to prepare for the future is why I am only ASKING. I am not set up for a foal and have no experience with them, so I have no business having them. I only assume it was the donkeys because she has never been with a stud. Thanks for off putting me to this forum with your rudeness. If you have no advice I would recommend you not even post. I hope you never need advice and someone so ignorant as you would comment. Although I assume you are the type of equestrian owner that knows everything. Buh bye...


Easy there....

She was responding to what was written, even though you now said that it was incorrect information. We can only respond to what we read. While she was blunt, she was not as rude as your reply was. You are new here and she had no history with you to know that your post simply had a typo. I suggest, before you post so strongly next time, that you understand how a typo can *dramatically* change what you posted.

As to your question, mules can be quite sought after, under certain circumstances. What breed is the mare? What traits will she pass to the foal? One won't know until it is born. Fine mules with some height on them are very sought after by many disciplines. I know people who event mules











People who do dressage on mules






or jumping










And there is nothing better in the back country than a mule

Extreme Mules - YouTube


So, don't discount the value of a mule, if its conformation allows it to be marketed to a particular group/discipline.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now I want an eventing mule!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, mules can be awesome....or a pain in the butt, just depends on whether you're a mule person or not :wink:.

One thing for certain, though, they can jump like nobody's business.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, "**** jumping" contests are quite popular in places


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dont discount a mule. MANY SAY once you go mule you will never go back. If you get the right breeding they can be super smart with amazing body condition. You get the smarts of a donkey and the athletic ability of a horse. As Allison Finch shows mules can do anything a horse can do ... in english, but the same goes for western they can be amazing barrel racers and their sliding stops are envied by the NRHA. And as for me i had a mule driving team full blood brother and sister, best animals i will have ever owned!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, OP...you seem to have a mystery here! No stallions at the previous place, and a donkey close by but not enough time for a mare to be bagging up.

If she is in foal there was certainly a "man" someplace along the line. Please let us know what the vet says on Friday.

I find mules so interesting. But I will probably never own one since I suspect they are smarter than I am.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> I find mules so interesting. But I will probably never own one since I suspect they are smarter than I am.


Exactly my thoughts :lol::lol:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Dustbunny said:


> I find mules so interesting. But I will probably never own one since I suspect they are smarter than I am.


Pretty much my opinion, too. I have enough with trying to outsmart the Arabians!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Once a long long time ago one was born in barn I was boarding in. The owner was horrified enough to give it me and I hand raised it for three months before the B figured out it was potentially worth much, much money (think dutch warmboldX) and both the mare and foal disappeared in the night.:evil: If I could find a nice Jack I'd be breeding my two big girls but the pickins are slim here.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorreh for the mistakes. I'm on my tablet half the time lately, on top of being easily distractable! lol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I love Mules. I'm with DustBunny...way smarter than I am. xD Looking forward to hearing what the outcome is.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

My 19 year old maiden mare bagged up so much to where you could milk her when she saw a foal in a pasture near her....lol. Is it possible that it is a false pregnancy or something?


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

OMG those mules are too cute. A dressage mule! Adorable.


----------



## GaitedGirl625 (Aug 8, 2013)

Mules can be used for anything! you can even breed for a gaited mule. which is worth big money here in tn. mules are alot more surefooted than most horses. 

i would def have a vet check the mare instead of worrying for no reason. 

i have seen mares bag up when not prego. def when they see a foal.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

*What was the verdict?*

The vet was supposed to come do a check last Friday......just wondering.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd love to have a mule.......one day:wink:


----------



## Ladycelia (Jan 18, 2013)

Based upon the timing, it certainly sounds like it could be a false pregnancy. But only the vet can tell for sure.

A good mule can be worth quite a bit, but a mule foal tends to not be worth a whole bunch because they take quite a while to mature (think 5-6 years before riding).

Is your mare a polo pony? You could end up with a really good mule for someone willing to put the time into raising it up and training it. Most polo ponies that I've ever ridden were astonishingly nimble and smart (the very things that I like about a good mule).


----------

